# series2 tcd540080 with lifetime - recommended hacks



## s2_tcd540080 (Aug 18, 2011)

i am running latest firmware 9.3.2b.

i do plan to upgrade the hard drive using WinMFS.

i've also read about pytivo. i don't know exactly what this does. will this allow me to copy shows/movies directly from my computer to the tivo. i'm not interested in streaming videos from my computer.

how about tivo zipper and tivowebplus? what features do these provide?

i'm also open to any other suggestions you experts might have.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

PyTivo is a program to let you transfer recordings to/from tivo. Similar to Tivo Desktop, but more features.


----------



## s2_tcd540080 (Aug 18, 2011)

can tivo desktop (free version) allow me to copy my videos from my computer to the tivo? again, i don't want to stream the videos, i want to copy them.

also is there a size limit on the video file i copy to the tivo?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

s2_tcd540080 said:


> can tivo desktop (free version) allow me to copy my videos from my computer to the tivo? again, i don't want to stream the videos, i want to copy them.
> 
> also is there a size limit on the video file i copy to the tivo?


Yes, in general, videos in the Tivo Desktop folder can be transferred to the Tivo. Not sure exactly of all the types of files an S2 is capable of playing, but regular mpegs will play.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The free version of TiVo Desktop can only transfer .tivo files (with the same MAK), or TiVo compliant MPEG 2 files. The pay version unlocks codecs to convert other formats.

pyTiVo and kmttg are free to transfer and convert.

For Standalones, the Sapper script is the hack. 
What does (last I used it), was apply kernel changes (5xx units still need a PROM mod as well), enable telnet, bash, and add FTP server, busybox binaries, and TiVoWebPlus. After that you can add whatever compatible hacks you want,including tivoapp patches.


----------

